# Charlotte trades Heywood + Powell for Alonzo Gee



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/ohio/story/sources-cavs-trade-alonzon-gee-to-hornets-062714

Importance of this is that Gee's contract is unguaranteed. It does not seem like we'd care enough to do this unless we were planning upon using all of our cap space. 

This most definitely means we're making a run at Lebron


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Charlotte receives a great talent in Alonzo Gee.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You're going to love him when he's playing 32 minutes per game for 2014-15 Lakers


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

@XxIrvingxX is shittyyy at giving up such a talent lol


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Worst moments in Cavs History:

1) The Decision
2) #GreatTalent Being Traded
3) Jordan Over Ehlo


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Surprised Charlotte dumped Haywood, to be honest. Next summer his cap figure is a fully non-guaranteed $10 million and change for the month of July, would have been a fantastic trade chip. Looks like the front office is serious about free agency _right now_ instead of any potential moves down the line.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah I saw that about Heywood's contract. It looks really weird at shamsports to see that number associated with a guy who hasn't seen the court in a couple of years.He should have his money saved up, because he's not getting any more NBA ducats after this year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This trade has been completed, but no great talent for us. We are going to get Scotty Hopson instead of Gee. Have no idea what much talent he has. The Pelicans are apparently going to be getting an influx of talent, probably in return for rather little.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hopson's going to be waived to create the same space that Gee was going to create. Charlotte didn't much care which non-guaranteed contract they got because it's all the same in the end.


----------

